# 1946 paramount track/touring bike on ebay



## olderthandirt (Sep 28, 2013)

i have been looking at the 1946 schwinn  paramount thats on ebay right now ,its described as a track/touring bike ,looks like a road bike to me but i can't see the rear drop outs .anyone know more about this bike ??????


----------



## kccomet (Sep 29, 2013)

nothing track about it. paramount tourist a tweaked continental see my post for 1949 his and hers. the paramount tourist usually bring some pretty big money. detroitbike was pretty spot on about this bike. these are very collectible lightweights. what hurts this bike is the repaint which will prob reflect in the final selling price


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 1, 2013)

*paramount*

i was the high bidder until he cancelled the auction ?, offered no reason ,refused to give me the two digit serial number because of scammers ,makes me wonder ?


----------

